# What kind of grass is this?



## jacobpd

I am wondering what kind of grass is this.

They come out of the bare spots and form very dark green patches.

Thanks


----------



## john5246

That's the grass that was dormant when I tried to spray with glyphosate in late August, once I put down my new seed it started coming up too.

I believe it's Tall fescue.


----------



## jacobpd

I have the same experience. I roundup a couple of small areas for testing last fall. 
And These thing come out from nowhere this spring.

But, does the tall fescue seedling has the purple stem at the root? 
And the grownup plant does not stand straight like tall fescue.

But the color is really really dark green.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

jacobpd said:


> I have the same experience. I roundup a couple of small areas for testing last fall.
> And These thing come out from nowhere this spring.
> 
> But, does the tall fescue seedling has the purple stem at the root?
> And the grownup plant does not stand straight like tall fescue.
> 
> But the color is really really dark green.


No purple usually points to Rye.


----------



## jacobpd

FuzzeWuzze said:


> jacobpd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same experience. I roundup a couple of small areas for testing last fall.
> And These thing come out from nowhere this spring.
> 
> But, does the tall fescue seedling has the purple stem at the root?
> And the grownup plant does not stand straight like tall fescue.
> 
> But the color is really really dark green.
> 
> 
> 
> No purple usually points to Rye.
Click to expand...

My guess is Perennial rye grass too. It definitely not annual rye. 
But the point is that where those seedlings came from? I did not seed any rye grass seed. Can perennial rye grass generates seed themselves?


----------



## john5246

if that's perennial rye it sure is an ugly variety, that's why I guessed tall fescue


----------



## jacobpd

john5246 said:


> if that's perennial rye it sure is an ugly variety, that's why I guessed tall fescue


Actually I kept thinking it is weed. But I can not find what kind of weed. I was thinking about K31 tall fescue. As this thing can survive the summer without watering. However, its purple stem base makes me have to guess it is PRG. Very confused.


----------



## guid

It is tall fescue. Ortho says that the base stem turns reddish purple in spring and fall.
https://www.ortho.com/en-us/problems-and-solutions/tall-fescue-lawns#:~:text=In%20the%20spring%20and%20fall%2C%20the%20lower%20parts%20of%20the%20stems%20turn%20reddish%20purple.


----------



## Green

Hard to tell for sure, but another vote for Tall Fescue (or Meadow Fescue...almost identical). Notice the rhizome...the white root thingy at the bottom. That is another trait of Tall Fescue, even though it's classified as a mostly bunch-forming grass. If these popped up in a small bare spot, that would be why.

I've only seen Perennial Rye look similar to this (coarse and flat) in June if left unmowed during the entire seedhead season. Not any other time of year.

It looks like Tall Fescue is part of your lawn intentionally. Why are you trying to kill it?


----------



## Lawn Noob

My tall fescue has purple bases too.


----------



## 2L8

You realized that this topic is almost 2 years old and the topic author was last active in June 2021?


----------

